# Urgent need for wisdom. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I apologize that I have not been able to post much recently due to family/wedding/travel issues. I have not been able to read about new people, etc. either. I am not sure I will be able to catch up.
There is a bit going on here & I don't really have time to explain, but I would ask anyone who can to pray for Lisel. She seems absolutely fine (except that today for the first time EVER she tried to vomit in her bed) but I gave her a new fish treat yesterday so I thought that was it. I also noticed yesterday when I touched her abdomen she yelped. I gave her some "Little Tummies" last night to settle things down. 
Yesterday morning we did her prelim blood work for her spay & that was scheduled for Mon AM, but the vet has cancelled it now due to her blood results. They have repeated the blood work as they thought the lab might have made a mistake, but the results were still not good. Today they requested that on Mon. a test be done for Erlichia---although she has never had a tick (unless she had one last week when I was away). Her issue is extremely low platelets which should be around 150,000 at the lowest good level---hers were 30,000. :w00t::w00t:
My vets have suggested a blood smear if the Erlichia test comes back negative to see what is going on w/the cells. The results for the Erlichia will come back Mon. night, and then we will know how to proceed. 
Dwight & I are both exhausted already so are having trouble processing all this unexpected news. We need prayer, rest & some good news.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sandy, I will pray for Lisel.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

We send our prayer your way.


Hugs


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww.. precious Lisel! I home they find out what's wrong and get her fixed up quickly. Keep us posted!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sandi I am so sorry to hear this and will definitely have Lisel in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending tones of prayers for Lisel :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi - I am so sorry to hear this. Praying that they can figure it out and treat it quickly for poor little Lisle. Please know that we are sending prayers your way - give Lisel a couple of little puppy kisses from us!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am sending prayers and many positive thoughts for sweet Lisel.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no... Not the feisty little Lisel, I'll certainly pray for her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi,
I will be praying for Lisel. I am so sorry this is happening to her. :angry: From what I googled about Erlichia sounded like takes weeks for her to show signs. I hate how hard it is to see when a tick is on our babies, with so much hair. Oh, I do hate having to wait for results.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh no... Not the feisty little Lisel, I'll certainly pray for her.


I began reading about erlichia, and it says it is believed that a tick must feed for 24-48 hours before spreading the illness. If that's the case don't you think the fluffs caretaker would of noticed a tick on her? Just wondering????


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, gosh-you don't need this! I hope she gets better.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did reach the care-taker & she said NO, definitely no ticks and she hasn't had one w/me either---in fact, she isn't outside much at all.
The care-taker is also a trained vet---she suggested we do another blood draw completely and see if there might have been an issue w/the draw itself contaminating the results---since they used the same blood sample for test 1 & 2. This was hugely encouraging---at least to get us through the week-end. We can't do that until Mon. and results would take a day or so.
I have done quite a bit of research now and I am going w/this last advice and hoping for either a bad draw or ehrlichia (which Kitzel had once so I feel comfy w/that, although I know it can be fatal if untreated). The other things seem too serious to wrap my head around. I will have them collect enough blood to do the smear, IF we come to that. 
One of the most interesting tid-bits thus far in my reading is that live-vaccines can cause thrombocytopenia (low platelets). 
Time for a jet-lag nap. See you later.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very sorry to read this, Sandi. Lots of love and positive thoughts to you and Lisel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're keeping all of you in our prayers. Maybe it was something she ate? Poor little girl.♥


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor little Lisel - I will pray for her x


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry to see this about Lisel and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that she will be ok. I had started to post something and did not get a chance to finish it. I hope that you will get throught the weekend and will be awating the outcome of the test results along with everyone else.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandi, I will keep Lisel in my prayers!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, for some reason my gut feeling is telling me that Lisel might be having a bad case of gastritis. If I recall, shortly after you left for the trip and then had spoken to the person who was caring for Lisel and Kitzel ... you were informed that Lisel was tearing badly. The only time I have seen Snowball tear badly is when he has experienced a stressful situation ... and, then along with the tearing came a bad case of gastritis. He had tummy problems at both ends. : (

So, hopefully, with Lisel, it will be nothing more serious than a bad case of gastritis. Well, I mean nothing more serious in the sense that often tummy problems can normally be corrected with diet and TLC. 

I have also learned that if Snowball has anything different in his diet ... and, if it is more than a small amount to start ... it can upset his system big time. When the vet behaviorist visited us ... she offered Snowball several different kinds of treats that he liked. However, for a couple of weeks after that ... he had big tummy problems with loose and mucousy BM's. So, maybe Lisel had something to eat that was different?

I am so sorry you had to come home to seeing your precious fluff baby being ill. I will pray it is nothing serious. We all understand and know what it feels like when our fluffs are sick and we don't know the cause ... it can be very scary.

On another note ... I can't seem to keep up and remember with what I have posted on FB or SM. So, please know I have enjoyed all of the wedding pictures. Your daughters are beautiful. I love the wedding gown. And, you looked gorgeous in your beautiful dress!

Prayers and positive thoughts for darling Lisi. Please give Kitzel and Lisel hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie. And, love and hugs for you, dearest Sandi.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry. I will pray for little Lisel.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh poor Lisel!! She is in my thoughts!! I will prayer for her and good results. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sandi, I am so upset and worried over this news, I cannot begin to imagine what a wreck you must be. Of course, I will join with so many others is praying for dear Lisel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just up from a wonderful nap--oh, how I needed that! 
Thank you all for prayers & thinking w/me on this "surprise." Actually Lisi's pooh is fantastic as always, and she hasn't threatened any more to vomit. She is spunky and just as feisty as ever. She has NEVER had a bad stool or vomited (she didn't really vomit this time, mostly just "spit up" a bit of liquid that smelled like vomit--sorry to be graphic.)
I am certain that being left was stressful for her as she has a fearful side, however I don't believe any of these could bring on thrombocytopenia. I am leaning strongly in the direction that the sample was contaminated in some way by the blood draw. I have decided to go on Mon. when the vet opens and request that we do a completely new draw. 
I know that both the *vet's lab & the professional lab got bad results* but it was from the same draw. I just can't imagine anything this serious would be affecting our little girl, the little white tornado! 
Thank you too Marie, for your compliments on the wedding. It was all, and more, than we had hoped---such a beautiful time. I did see that no one posted a pix of the food table---people descended on it so fast because it looked so appetizing (and was delish). The two wedding coordinators had the whole day under control so I could just bask in the love of the bride & groom & enjoy family & friends. The vows were personal & special & Dwt. & I gave a blessing & a prayer. When I saw her coming I didn't know if I could pull it together & speak, but it all worked out---my voice was a little choked up, but I got through it all!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- please don't panic about little Liesel. Both Lacie and especially Tilly have very low platelet #s. My Vets are always concerned when we do the bloodwork for them, but then they look at previous years and see that a low platelet count seems to be normal for them. Lacie is 7 1/2 and has never had a sick day in her life except for occassional normal tummy upsets which are seldom. And Tilly, too, is completely healthy. Except for the HGE when she was 18 months she's never been sick, and the HGE had nothing to do with platelets.

I'm leaning towards a bad blood draw or a bad lab procedure. 

Sending lots and lots of prayers that everything is OK and that Liesel has nothing wrong with her.

BTW -- I too wanted to let you know how wonderful the wedding pics were and how beautiful both you and your daughter looked.

Hugs -- and don't stress. I just know that this is a mistake.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I was so shocked and sorry to see about little Lisel. I'm praying for her that all is well and it's a lab mistake. A friend of mine (human) had blood taken and the results were supposed to be in something like the 5 to 7 range...she got 130! The doc said she'd be unable to stand or walk and she was fine. Got it done by another lab and she was fine. So you never know. Am hoping this is the case especially since she's feeling her oats.
I loved seeing photos from the wedding to...looked like everything was perfect


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you sweet Lynn for these words---I think we are thinking alike here!
Can you tell me what the girls levels were---even PM me if you want. I know they can change quickly too & sometimes by the thousands :w00t:. My vet is afraid to spay her at the moment & I am on a tight schedule for travel so need to do it soon. Of course Liesl is my first concern and I won't do it IF it endangers her. (BTW: darling husband had a name tag made for her and insists this is the way he wants his babies name spelled. I have been misspelling it!):innocent::HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sandi -- please don't panic about little Liesel. Both Lacie and especially Tilly have very low platelet #s. My Vets are always concerned when we do the bloodwork for them, but then they look at previous years and see that a low platelet count seems to be normal for them. Lacie is 7 1/2 and has never had a sick day in her life except for occassional normal tummy upsets which are seldom. And Tilly, too, is completely healthy. Except for the HGE when she was 18 months she's never been sick, and the HGE had nothing to do with platelets.
> 
> I'm leaning towards a bad blood draw or a bad lab procedure.
> 
> ...


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh Sweet Sandi I just saw this definately paraying for your Lisel xxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sandi, i'm just now seeing this. Please know that i'm keeping Lisel in my prayers. You have always some wonderful words of wisdom concerning the prayers needed for my son. Unfortunately i don't have the gift that you do when it comes to words of wisdom, but please know that i will be continuing prayers for Lisel. rayer:rayer:rayer: Sending love and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I was so shocked and sorry to see about little Lisel. I'm praying for her that all is well and it's a lab mistake. A friend of mine (human) had blood taken and the results were supposed to be in something like the 5 to 7 range...she got 130! The doc said she'd be unable to stand or walk and she was fine. Got it done by another lab and she was fine. So you never know. Am hoping this is the case especially since she's feeling her oats.
> I loved seeing photos from the wedding to...looked like everything was perfect


Thank you Sue!
It has to be a bad draw because it was tested at 2 different labs & both results were not good (first my vet's lab & then the professional lab). 
The only thing that would have made the wedding more perfect is having some of the ladies from SM along w/their babies present!!!! Truth!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Oh Sweet Sandi I just saw this definately paraying for your Lisel xxoxoxoxoxox


Thank you Anna!



mysugarbears said:


> Sandi, i'm just now seeing this. Please know that i'm keeping Lisel in my prayers. You have always some wonderful words of wisdom concerning the prayers needed for my son. Unfortunately i don't have the gift that you do when it comes to words of wisdom, but please know that i will be continuing prayers for Lisel. rayer:rayer:rayer: Sending love and positive thoughts your way. :grouphug:


Debbie, I am still thinking/praying for Joe. My heart is praying that all will be well---I am one of those ladies who looks at a situation squarely and does the worst case scenario and then puts it entirely in God's loving hands. There is NO safer place to rest. 
Thank you Debbie, for your love & positi:thumbsup::wub:ve thoughts & the hug! Can we ever have enough of those?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sandi,
Back in Feb of 2006 Naddie was acting 'off'. ( hardly eating/drinking, not playful, shaking from time to time...just not feeling right) We only had her from the previous Sept and knowing all the 'stuff' she had I was kind of scared. I took her temp..normal. I hand feed and syringed food in her. Wed seemed the same ( not worse but not better). Thursday I called the vet ...Ifelt she needed to be checked. By then she did indeed have a temp. Vet did chem and CBC gave antibiotic shot and oral to take home as he felt there was 'something' going on and awaiting test results to see what's what.

Chem showed low glucose ( not surprising..she wasn't eating much)
All else there was fine.
On CBC..her AUTO Platelet count was 62( thous) and lab norm values were 164-510 thous . This freaked me out!

Her WBC was Low 4.7 ( norm=5.7-16.3)
Neut-phils were little High @ 88 ( Norm= 60-70%)
Lymphocytes were low @4 ( norm 12-30%)

Once back home I continued with the oral antibiotics over the week-end and con't watching temp. The temp levels started going back to normal over following days...and her appetite and behavior back to normal.
called when our reg vet was back. She said it was likely she did have a 'bug' .
However re the platelets she said she felt there was likely a 'mess-up' on the 'smear' and probably not an issue but would re do to be sure. I forget how she explained it but that sometimes the platelets 'scatter' and real count is not accessable. ( she explained it much more detailed and clearer to me at the time...but that's the gist of it)

The retest showed her platelets were perfectly normal!!! and others followinf years fine as well. :thumbsup:

I say all this because though Naddie did indeed have 'something' going on... the something likely a 'bug' of some sort... but had no connection to the platelets...just happened to show up that way.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sandi, I haven't been on SM much lately, so I'm sorry I am just responding to your post. I am SO sorry that your sweet baby wasn't feeling well. I think you may be right about not trusting the draw, it sounds highly suspect. Keeping you guys in prayers. Big hugs dear friend.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:grouphug: Hugs and prayers for Miss Lisel....

Really hoping this gets figured out.

Ehrlichia can be spread by other insects. It's a common myth that ONLY ticks spread Lyme5, Ehrlichia, etc.... but ANY insect that drinks blood from it's host and then goes off and finds another host to get blood from - there is risk of transmission for these illnesses. Mosquitoes, biting flies, fleas are just some of them.

But will keep her in my thoughts. Hoping she feels better soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandi, I am praying for dear sweet precious Lisel...I hope all will be ok. hugs


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  poor little lisel.... I'll definitely keep lisel and you in my prayers. I know that the thought of not knowing what could be wrong is torture... ::hug::


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and saying prayers for Lisel!

Hugs and positive thoughts for a new blood draw with good results.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying all will be well with sweet Lisel.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just seeing this Sandi and I will certainly be praying for sweet Lisel. Thank God she's feeling great and acting like a tornado!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh NO! Sandi, I didn't read your thread when I first noticed it....mostly because I don't have any wisdom...:blush:

But I am so sad it is a health problem!!! I thought for sure it was about something to do with travel...etc...

This is so sad, I am praying they figure out what the problem is. This wait must be torture. I'll be thinking of you and poor little Lisel...


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Thinking and praying for you and Lisel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the advice & encouragement & prayers.
Tomorrow I will ask for a new blood draw to start from scratch. I have done lots of research this wk-end and feel that is the best route to take. I really am leaning toward a bad draw causing two tests that were dangerously low.
IF this one comes back on the low side we will do a smear to see what is going on w/the cells. I also have a studied theory on what would have set it off. There is no way presently to know for sure, I don't think, but it would be in line w/what I have researched, and the records I have kept in the computer. Since I don't know what the tests will show, I will reserve my opinion for later clarification as I don't want to mislead anyone!
Some unsolicited advice is to always keep good records and date them so you can know exactly what you are dealing with (in regard to vet visits, blood draws, vaccines, weights, medications, etc).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks everyone! I appreciate the advice & encouragement & prayers.
> Tomorrow I will ask for a new blood draw to start from scratch. I have done lots of research this wk-end and feel that is the best route to take. I really am leaning toward a bad draw causing two tests that were dangerously low.
> IF this one comes back on the low side we will do a smear to see what is going on w/the cells. I also have a studied theory on what would have set it off. There is no way presently to know for sure, I don't think, but it would be in line w/what I have researched, and the records I have kept in the computer. Since I don't know what the tests will show, I will reserve my opinion for later clarification as I don't want to mislead anyone!
> Some unsolicited advice is to *always keep good records and date them so you can know exactly what you are dealing with (in regard to vet visits, blood draws, vaccines, weights, medications, etc)*.


Glad you're getting the re-draw done and praying for normal numbers. I agree heartily with your suggestions about record keeping. When my son was little I kept a record of certain medical issues and later was able to trace back triggers for things like asthma and certain allergies. If I didn't keep a log I wouldn't have put two and two together so I tend to do this with Tyler too. Good luck Sandi.We love you. :smootch:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, I am so sorry to hear that little Lisel is not feeling well. I am keeping you both in my prayers for a good result on the next blood draw. Hope she is feeling better soon.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sandi, Alex came down with idiopathic thrombocetopenia at one time. Does Lisel have a rash or something that looks like a rash ? Do you see bruising on the inside of the back legs ? If her platelets are really that low, the area where they took the blood from has more than likely a huge bruise. Especially if it is the neck area. It is better to do a re-draw because the levels don't stay the same and could have changed since the last draw.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Lisel. Prayers and hugs that all works out and she feels better soon. 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Sandi, Alex came down with idiopathic thrombocetopenia at one time. Does Lisel have a rash or something that looks like a rash ? Do you see bruising on the inside of the back legs ? If her platelets are really that low, the area where they took the blood from has more than likely a huge bruise. Especially if it is the neck area. It is better to do a re-draw because the levels don't stay the same and could have changed since the last draw.


Great thinking! She did have this rash once esp. on her belly area---and I forgot about it, found it in my notes in her file---so that was part of my "studied research" I mentioned before. The blood draw came from her left front leg & didn't bleed that much---so that is a ? for me if her platelets are so low (30,000)---no real bruising to speak of. I do know that taking blood from the neck is more prone to bruising as my Bo always had it big-time (he had cancer). I know that changes happen quickly, as in the thousands even. I am anxious to do the new blood draw and am prepared, I think, for good news, but wanting to know exactly what I am dealing w/here. Thanks so much for your imput.:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi I'm so impressed with all your research and your calmness during highly stressful situations. So sorry you have to deal with this after just returning from the wedding. It sounds like you have a good plan in place for the redraw. I'll be keeping sweet Lisel in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you today and hoping the new draw comes back perfectly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am home finally after spending more than expected time w/my vet & the other vet. They were happy to repeat the tests, but Liesl wasn't! :HistericalSmiley: She is quite small & very wiggly which complicates everything. She wanted nothing to do w/any of it and made that clear! :eusa_hand::eusa_hand::eusa_hand:
After 3 sticks we finally got a decent sample & on immediate testing it was also very low! :w00t: :angry:
Ugh. I still wasn't convinced so we went for another test---& bingo---it came out normal! :chili::chili::chili:
So I asked them to call the guy back to come & get it for the lab to test as we now had 3 bad tests and l good one! :wacko1: I am really, really happy but not 100% sure enough to proceed w/the spay on Thurs. We have it on the calendar w/a ? beside it! 
Her other blood work was fine except her ALT is slightly elevated at 79 when it should be more like 45. Her last testing showed it was ok, and her BAT was only slightly off. Her AP was also normal this time as her growing has slowed down. Her records show that her platelet count was perfectly normal when she did the base line in Jan---*so heads up folks---base line testing is important for exactly this reason! *This shows us that IF the platelets are low, then it was caused by something particular. I am betting the new lab results will show Lisi is as fit as she seems to be and that we can proceed w/the spay! The results come back tonight!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds very promising! Fingers & Paws crossed!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news Sandi!!! Hope that the test results will prove that everything is ok with Lisel and that she can have her spay on Thursday as planned. I am sure that you will keep us posted as to the results.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job, "Dr." Sandi! Lisel reminds me of my Lily who is also a wiggly thing.:HistericalSmiley: I pray Lisi's tests come back okay. Remember, lots of things can influence ALT and IMHO, Lisel's is not enough of an elevation for concern at this point. I keep records at home on all 3 of mine, too..and I agree that is a great idea. (((Big hugs))):wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that! You are such a good mommy!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The news sounds good. Hopefully the full lab results will prove you have a beautiful, healthy little girl.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sandi you are an amazing Mommy..I am waiting for good news!!:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - happy to read that you got to the vets and got the bloodwork done. All these results can drive you nuts. Am praying that other testing will confirm the good one you got. Saying prayers for you and little Ms Lisel. She's such a doll - I don't want anything wrong with her other than excessive cuteness...and I know you can live with that. :smootch: Let us know how things go.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi-- that's good news so far!!! You are such a good mommy . I hope tonight's results come out perfectly! Sometimes, if the platelets are clumped, the machine doesn't read it correctly and the platelet count will be falsely decreased. A peripheral blood smear can help to see of the plts were clumped or you can also draw the platelets in a separate tube that helps prevent them from clumping. Praying for good news!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: Good news so far. Hope the lab test will even be better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:ThankYou:

Thank you to all who have held my hand, prayed, given advice and just waited up! Lisi thanks you w/a big woof---she is just as feisty as ever---but she has no idea what Thurs. AM awaits her! :innocent: Her little neck has been shaved (along w/3 legs) & is bruised already. But we are so elated arty::woohoo2::yahoo::yahoo: that the lab confirmed she is fine---that we don't really care about the hair! Her vet will keep an eye on the ALT levels (only slightly elevated) and keep her from 11:30 AM until early eve. just to make sure she is ok. It will be a long day. She is high maintenance & addictive! :HistericalSmiley:

For tonight it is artytime:!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope everything will be okay for that precious girl x


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili::rochard::walklikeanegyptian::goodpost::thmbup::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::chili:

Sooooooo happy to hear this good news! Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

That is the best news I have heard all day...thanks to God


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear the great news!!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news Sandi!!! Glad that this is all behind you and I am sure that Lisel will do just fine with her spaying on Thursday!! And from who you described her, she souds just like our Chrissy who is a real pistol and can also be real LOUD too!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just catching up and happy to hear that Liesel is OK!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhhhhh!!!!! Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> :ThankYou:
> 
> Thank you to all who have held my hand, prayed, given advice and just waited up! Lisi thanks you w/a big woof---she is just as feisty as ever---but she has no idea what Thurs. AM awaits her! :innocent: Her little neck has been shaved (along w/3 legs) & is bruised already. But we are so elated arty::woohoo2::yahoo::yahoo: that the lab confirmed she is fine---that we don't really care about the hair! Her vet will keep an eye on the ALT levels (only slightly elevated) and keep her from 11:30 AM until early eve. just to make sure she is ok. It will be a long day. She is high maintenance & addictive! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> For tonight it is artytime:!


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :chili:arty:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I am so happy to read that Lisi is okay! Yay!!! 

Now we have to get her through Thursday! But, I am sure she will do just fine and recover in no time.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!:chili: I know how relieved you must be. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- this is great news. I always thought that it must have been a bad draw or bad bloodwork. Lisi is just too healthy for these kinds of numbers.

OMG -- Thursday -- unfortunately, that's what being a woman is all about, although I don't think Lisi feels she's a "women" yet. Will be sending prayers that all goes well with her spay.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sandi -- this is great news. I always thought that it must have been a bad draw or bad bloodwork. Lisi is just too healthy for these kinds of numbers.
> 
> OMG -- Thursday -- unfortunately, that's what being a woman is all about, although I don't think Lisi feels she's a "women" yet. Will be sending prayers that all goes well with her spay.


Lynn, you were right on target! :aktion033:
Yes, it is hard to believe on Fri. Lisi will be 9 months old :w00t:----she doesn't look or act her age! I appreciate those prayers as the anesthesia is always a risk & she is small & actually snores pretty loudly ---so that gives me some extra concern. My main concern, of course, is the one really antaphylatic reaction she had to the vaccine a few months back. It will be a long day Thursday. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Praise the Lord!!:chili: I know how relieved you must be. :wub:


Yes April PTL! I am so happy that my vet indulges me! She is God's special gift to me here big time. :yes:


----------

